# I need info - job as fitness model / fitness animateur ect / paper work



## Marino (Oct 9, 2018)

Hey guys i would like to get some informations. I travelled through Australia in last 4 weeks (Adelaide, Sydney, Alice Springs, Darwin, Cairns, Brisbane) and i could imagine to work there for one or two years. 

I do fitness training, offer fitness lessons and also work as fitness model. I already had some modell jobs and a 2 minute role in a UK TV show. 

From what i saw, i think Brisbane, Gold Coast or Manly would be exactly the perfect place for me. 

So what you think how can i start the process and find a job? Any contacts for me? How does the paper work go?


----------



## Marino (Oct 9, 2018)

12 views and no answer? Not very helpful guys.


----------

